# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  MMOMinion vs Viper vs Firy

## HeathGT

The title says it all... Which GW2 bot do you guys think is the best? I'm looking at purchasing one soon and would like to know which is the best out there at the moment!

Thanks!

----------


## Fisher

Guild Wars 2 bots - OnlineBotters.com - minion review here.

----------


## nippel

minion update to the review:
Relogging - 95% done (only the button from character screen to ingame is missing, but it will come)
Active chat function - Sending and Reading the Chat is done and working, a lua module that utilizes these functions is probably already in the works
Remote stats - is already working, you can check and control the bot through any webbrowser from everywhere 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Arria88

*My MMOMINION Experience* (as posted on the main mmominion thread)

Botted for a total session of 2 hours, and I was at my screen the whole time to see how well the bot worked. Sorry to say that I got disconnected with the message of unlawful activity and have been banned  :Frown: .

----------


## nippel

Sorry for your loss, but since ANet does not have any client sided detection (yet), you were probably having :
- used a gw2 acc that was bought through fraud payment
- formerly used in goldtrading / botting / teleporting all around the world

This is from one of our user:

----------


## viperbot

Currently MMOViper has not had any bans for GW2. I guess that is a plus!

Teleporting is definately easily traced and lots of people are getting banned for it. If you want to teleport though, viper does NOT support it.

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Currently MMOViper has not had any bans for GW2. I guess that is a plus!


Currently your bumping a thread that had that post over 5 months ago from a minion developer and since then MMOMinion has improved its quality by far in compare.

----------


## Halo636

Even though this is a 3 week bump I'd just like to add that MMOMinions bot assist is simply amazing. It is basically LazyRaider for GW2! LazyRaider was my most favored plugin from HonorBuddy for WoW too.

I have MMOViper for FFXIV and to be honest I'm not enjoying it. If the quality of GW2 bot is to that of their FFXIV then I'd avoid it. I haven't tried minion FFXIV bot yet though. 

Firy, I used during their beta and it was a pretty basic bot so I can't give you an accurate impression of that bot as this was near 12 months ago.

----------


## Ploxasarus

> I haven't tried minion FFXIV bot yet though


Should give a whirl very good setup with it and alot of dev work put into it.

----------


## aprisma

GW2Minion (MMOMinion) is a god like bot. But I see 2 minus that are very sad:

* not many docs, so understanding the System in deeper way for example how to make a good mesh is difficult
* Company dont care about Features but community do. So for example atm there is no possibility not to attack any mob (no blacklisting)

----------


## Ploxasarus

Actually there is a lua script that allows you to blacklist mobs on the minion forums. The documentation is clear as day in the wiki, just have to understand the lua an its straightforward..

----------


## viperbot

Each bot has its own pros and cons. As you can see above, not everybody wants a bot that has so many options that it gets confusing how to use it.

----------


## Lavillana

Sorry to be a NECRO poster and rez this old thread, but I have a couple of things to say here. 
1. I have used GW2Minion for about 3 months and thoroughly enjoyed. It will take a character from 1 to 80 in about a week. 
2. Watching GW2Minion play a Mesmer is worth the money! :-) It is less than the price of a ticket to the theater, and it is awesome! 
3. I had 3 accounts and lost them all to bans. LOL! (I have 10 WoW accounts that I have botted with HonorBuddy for at least two years without a single ban)
I do not blame MMOMinion for the bans. I blame the banhappy GMs on Arenanet. If three or more people report you, you get an instant permaban with no recourse. So, if you play too well and have too much fun, then someone will probably accuse you of botting and get you banned.

----------


## Slangin_Games

> Sorry to be a NECRO poster and rez this old thread, but I have a couple of things to say here. 
> 1. I have used GW2Minion for about 3 months and thoroughly enjoyed. It will take a character from 1 to 80 in about a week. 
> 2. Watching GW2Minion play a Mesmer is worth the money! :-) It is less than the price of a ticket to the theater, and it is awesome! 
> 3. I had 3 accounts and lost them all to bans. LOL! (I have 10 WoW accounts that I have botted with HonorBuddy for at least two years without a single ban)
> I do not blame MMOMinion for the bans. I blame the banhappy GMs on Arenanet. If three or more people report you, you get an instant permaban with no recourse. So, if you play too well and have too much fun, then someone will probably accuse you of botting and get you banned.


I have been thinking of trying this bot out, as gw2 is currently on sale for a very good price. Did it earn you a good amount of gold before you got banned? I was going to bot and play the account a bit, do things like run dungeons or pvp occasionally to not seem as suspicious to GMs

----------

